# NPP dosage



## Patriot1405 (Dec 16, 2011)

Trying npp, for the first time. Going to run prop/npp for 8-10 weeks, then switching the npp out for prop/tren for 10 weeks. Is 150mg M/W/F for 450 a week sufficient? And how long does it usually take to feel/show results?


----------



## MovinWeight (Dec 16, 2011)

My last cycle was Test C and NPP.  I ran test at 750mg/wk and NPP at 450/mg a week E3D and started noticing results around week 4 or 5.  The NPP was pretty fantastic and definetely noticed when I came off it around week 10.  Then ran test and an oral for another 6.  I'd say you're good to go.  If you want to kickstart it with an oral that would be a solid idea too.  Good luck!


----------



## endurance724 (Dec 16, 2011)

npp kicks in quick , i recently ended a cycle with npp , i used prop @ 200mg EOD and npp @ 150mg EOD with a dbol kick start. cycle was great.

and i just transitioned into a prop/tren ace as well.


----------



## Hell (Dec 16, 2011)

I did 150mg of NPP M/W/F and it worked perfectly. I used 750 test a week with it. After 8 weeks went straight into 250mg of test a week and 50mg of tren ace ed. Loving it right now!


----------



## GMO (Dec 16, 2011)

Patriot1405 said:


> Trying npp, for the first time. Going to run prop/npp for 8-10 weeks, then switching the npp out for prop/tren for 10 weeks. Is 150mg M/W/F for 450 a week sufficient? And how long does it usually take to feel/show results?



Yes, that is a good starting dosage.  For me, it usually takes a good 2 weeks to really get rolling.



Hell said:


> I did 150mg of NPP M/W/F and it worked perfectly. I  used 750 test a week with it. After 8 weeks went straight into 250mg of  test a week and 50mg of tren ace ed. Loving it right now!



A lot of people on this board have been advocating for the low dose test with Tren, so I tried it for a couple weeks.  For me, I like to run the test high.  Test makes me feel like a god and I lost some of that when I was only running a TRT dose with my Tren.  Since then I have bumped my long estered test to 500mg and also run 100mg of TNE preWO.  I honestly have never felt better.


----------



## pieguy (Dec 16, 2011)

I tried both test higher and then tren higher. Ended up liking my test higher cause i feel better and suffer less from tren sides, specially ED.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys. And yes I'll be kicking it off with a tne/dbol blend!!


----------



## BigD4life (Dec 16, 2011)

Patriot1405 said:


> Thanks for the input guys. And yes I'll be kicking it off with a tne/dbol blend!!



That's a good blend.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Dec 16, 2011)

BigD4life said:


> That's a good blend.



^^^roflmao!!!!!


----------

